# Guadalajara to Puerto Vallarta



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Esta es una ruta clasica en el occidente del país. En esta ocasión la hicimos de Talpa a Cuale a Vallarta y de ahi le seguimos hasta Yelapa.
Talpa es un pueblo que esta sumido en una olla, rodeado de montañas, ahi debajo de la niebla se encuentra Talpa que es de donde arrancamos







Aqui empezamos a subir, pues tenemos que subir la sierra, llegar a lo mas alto, para bajar al otro lado hasta llegar al nivel del mar.







Aqui una vista de altura







Cruzando la Jungla







Abundante vegetacion y varios rios que cruzar


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Al atardecer despues de rodar 9 horas llegamos a dormir a Cuale que es un pequeño pueblito cerca de Vallarta.
Al día siguiente consideramos que Vallarta ya estaba muy cerca y decidimos llegar a Vallarta y seguirle a Yelapa que es un paraiso escondido en el extremo de la bahia de banderas, al sur de Vallarta.
En Vallarta todo mundo sabe que solo hay una manera de llegar a Yelapa, que es por lancha, pero nos propusimos demostrar que si hay otra forma (MTB).







Aqui vamos atravezando la jungla, no hay caminos y no hay forma que nos acompañe ningun vehiculo de respaldo







Para variar tambien tubimos que subir una montaña y luego una bajada muy empinada y tecnica pues no hay ni siquiera singletrack







Y por fin llegamos al paraiso







Bienvenidos a Yelapa:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

muy buenas fotos, DrF035! :thumbsup:

la segunda foto estaba un toque oscura, así que le hice un "toquecito", espero no te importe...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Interesante la ruta, a mí me late hacer la variante de Talpa-Yelapa vía El Tuito... es uno de mis propósitos para el año entrante.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Dios, que envidia!!!

Yo aca metido en una oficina donde la unica luz que me da es la de las lamparas... 

Como siempre, de los mejorcitos posts!!! Gracias!!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Para que les dé mas envidia a los encerrados en oficina, la foto es de la subida de Talpa al Cuale, a medio camino más ó menos a los 30 k.
La foto la tomó un compañero que además de pedalear, vive de tomar fotos (pro).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Para que les dé mas envidia a los encerrados en oficina, la foto es de la subida de Talpa al Cuale, a medio camino más ó menos a los 30 k.
> La foto la tomó un compañero que además de pedalear, vive de tomar fotos (pro).


Inchi Doc!!!

Esta de pelos!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Coño, que envidia... ya me imagino los paisajes y el placer que fue bajar desde cumbre por la jungla hasta el mar.

Desafortunadamente en los años que tengo de ser ciclomontañista, y tras haber tenido la oportunidad de rodar en varios de los lugares mas venerados por la comunidad de este deporte, aun no he tenido el placer de rodar en Mexico como Dios manda.

DrF035, tengo unas preguntas, si no es mucha molestia...

- Que fecha se llevo acabo esta travesia, o que temporada recomiendas ?
- Decis que subieron y bajaron una gran montaña sin tocar singletrack, y tambien afirmas que viajaron sin vehiculo y hasta en ocasiones sin tomar caminos. Me pregunto entonces, abrieron brecha asimismos y navegaron mediante mapa y brujula ? 
- Pudieras darnos a conocer los siguientes datos: breve resumen de la rodada en distancia y elevacion cumulativa ?
- Como supiste de este recorrido ?
- Que tan disponibles hay mapas con la topografia e hidrografia de la region. Pues imagino que eso usaron ?

Saludos -


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Contestando a [email protected]:*

No es ninguna molestia, al contrario es un placer contestar tus preguntas ya que para mi el MTB es mi pasion y al platicarlo vuelvo a vivir esos increibles momentos.
1. La travesia se llevo a cabo en Noviembre del 2005. Las mejores fechas para hacerla, es despues de la temporada de lluvias que comprende de Junio a Septiembre, de Octubre en delante encuentras la vegetacion en su maximo esplendor.
2. Sobre el camino, la verdad no fue tan facil como lo platique. Pues subestimamos la distancia por no llevar mapas con topografia o especializados. Nos guiamos por un mapa de la escuela primaria de mi sobrinita de 8 años.  
Pero eso lo hizo que fuera uno de los viajes mas inolvidables que hemos hecho. Pues todo fue improvizacion y pusimos a prueba nuestros limites de supervivencia.
Lo que pasó realmente que el segundo dia llegamos a un punto cerca de Vallarta despues de 5 horas y decidimos que habia sido demasiado facil y queriamos mas, asi que habiamos escuchado de Yelapa, de que la unica manera de llegar a estas hermosas villas era por lancha, entonces quisimos investigar porque no se puede llegar por tierra, si no es una isla, asi que cambiamos de rumbo y nos dirigimos hacia Yelapa. Rodamos por 6 horas de todo, por carretera, por terraceria y brechas, hasta ahi toda via llevamos respaldo de camioneta. Hasta que llegamos a la parte final que consistia es subir una montaña y bajarla y del otro lado se suponia estaria Yelapa, pero a partir de este punto ya no habia camino para el vehiculo, asi que esta parte la tendriamos que hacer sin ningun respaldo, pero lo peor de todo fue de que ya estaba anocheciendo:eekster: 
Asi que nos reunimos y nos preguntamos aqui le paramos o ya nos regresamos, ibamos con un guia de Guadalajara, que el nos recomendo regresarnos, pero nosotros decidimos continuar y el guia nos dio la bendicion y nos abandono pues el ya no podia continuar.
Asi que la ultima montaña la hicimos sin camino, sin vehiculo de respaldo, sin guias, sin idea de por donde irnos y de noche, en particular esa noche era una noche negra sin luna, la visibilidad era casi nula, eso si podias ver un cielo estrellado increible en donde podias distinguir cada constelacion con un brillo y una claridad como si las estuvieras viendo por telescopio. Bueno pues ahi nos fuimos de aventados, llevabamos pequeñas lamparas y subimos y bajamos en 4 horas mas, porque ibamos muy lentos porque no habia camino en ratos encontrabamos algun singletrack y en ratos teniamos que abrir brecha por nosotros mismos, para esto ya eran las 12 de la noche.
Y por fin llegamos hasta abajo tocamos la playa, pero para nustra sorpresa ahi no acababa todo:nono: 
Pues llegamos al otro lado de la pequeña bahia de Yelapa, en ese momento estabamos exhaustos y no podiamos rodar mas, y teniamos que cruzar la bahia pues alcanzabamos a ver las luces de las villas al otro lado del mar, pero la playa se interrumpia pues por ahi desembocaba un rio y no estaba nada facil cruzarlo.:skep: 
Aqui fue donde entro en instinto de supervivencia y un amigo vio una lancha de un pescador, entonces enterramos las bicis en la playa para que no nos las fueran a robar y nadamos hasta la lancha y la tomamos "prestada" y nos fuimos remando cruzando la bahia hasta llegar a las villas, esto nos tomo como 1 hora mas. Por fin desembarcamos en la playa, pareciamos naufragos, llegamos gateando y arrastrandonos por la playa, y ahi estaban nuestras familias esperandonos en una palapa en la playa con un banquete de bienvenida, nos esperaban como a las 7 de la noche y llegamos como a la una y media de la mañana. 
Y aquí termino nuestra aventura con un final feliz, ya el regreso lo hicimos en la lancha taxi que te lleva de Yelapa a Vallarta. Estuvo muy emocionante, pero NO lo recomiendo que lo hagan en casa. Y mejor si planea tu recorrido con los mapas e informacion completa. Los mapas los puedes encontrar buscando en inegi.org.mx
Aqui va una foto de la evidencia del "prestamo" de la lancha.







En aquel tiempo nosotros fuimos pioneros en esta ruta, pero ultimamente ya la han hecho un poco mas popular y me imagino que ya han trazado singletracks. Puedes conseguir informacion mas precisa con los guias locales en el Thread de Puerto Vallarta, aqui mismo en el foro de Mexico que se publico hace 1 semana.
Saludos 
DrFoes


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow! ¡Ya puedes anotar mi nombre con los demás envidiosos! Conozco esa sierra- hace un año y medio nos tocó celebrar el aniversario con una semana ahi y un lindo circuito por San Sebastian, Mascota, Talpa, y Autlán. ¡Me encantó! Y eso que lo hicimos en un Tsuru rentado, para hacerlo asi como ustedes sería increíble. Gracias por las fotos, DrF. ¿Tienes más? Unas preguntas- ¿Cuale tiene alguna posada o hotel, o es que se quedaron acampados? Y, como a veces entiendo mal, ¿es que sólo por el ultimo tramo tuvieron que abrir brecha y entre Talpa y Cuale sí tiene camino de alguna forma?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Respondiendo a rodar y rodar*

Si rodar y rodar tengo mas fotos, de hecho tengo 7,835 fotos que he recopilado a traves de 9 viajes de Guadalajara a Vallarta por diferentes rutas, de la Sierra de Durango, de la Selva de Chiapas, de Michoacan, de Guadalajara a San Blas, de Gdl a Manzanillo, de la Sierra de Mazamitla, de la Sierra de Tapalpa, de Valle de Bravo, etc.
Para el año que entra mi proposito es Copper Canyon en Chihuahua y de nuevo Chiapas y Belice. Y probablemente rain forest en Costa Rica.
Sobre tu segunda pregunta, Cuale es una poblacion muy, pero muy pequeña, pero si cuenta con un hotel para hospedarse, el famoso internacionalmente Hilton Cuale Inn, del cual te envio la foto para que lo ubiques, parece que recientemente se contó con la presencia de Paris Hilton para su reinaguracion: 







La tercera pregunta, si de Talpa a Cuale si hay camino de terraceria por el cual si pueden circular vehiculos, es exactamente el que puedes apreciar en la MAGNIFICA foto que envio Doccorage aqui arriba.
Y de Cuale en adelante hasta el Tuito que es la siguiente poblacion, tambien hay camino de terraceria, del Tuito en adelante es carretera de pavimento hasta Boca de Tomatlan, de ahi en delante es terraceria hasta 2 poblados muy pequeños mas adelante y SOLO la ultima parte para cruzar la ultima montaña ya no hay camino.
Aqui envio dos fotos para aclarar esto, trazando la trayectoria de la ruta, segun nuestro GPS humano y a OJO de buen cubero 
La linea roja marca el recorrido que ya NO hay camino,
En esta foto ya vamos de regreso en el Taxi Boat, de Yelapa a Vallarta, en el fondo se puede ver la ruta que se siguió en la bici, esa es la ultima montaña que hay que pasar.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Y en esta foto se ve la Ruta de Descenso Nocturno que marco nuesto Mexican GPS:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Andale que aventurota..... :thumbsup:


Habia buenos downhills? jajajajajajajaj


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> ... Y probablemente rain forest en Costa Rica....


oh, sí!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hasta más envidioso. Entre las rutas que mencionas son unas que desde hace mucho me han llamado la atención. Si alguna madrugada te despierta un tocar de la puerta, sabrás que ya me renuncié el trabajo, me divorcié, y me fuí a GDL para pedir que me llevaras! Un dia de estos, a ver si alcanzo buen rodeado por la Sierra Tarahumara. El año que viene, la vieja ya lo tiene planeado. Para el siguiente, puede qué. ¡Suerte con los viajes que piensas hacer, adventurero! Gracias.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

pongan msn y nos ponemos en contacto para hacer una ruta chingona

yo soy de saltillo coahuila


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Dr FO35;
Desde que vi este thread me dieron ganas de hacer el famosisimo Vallartazo y por fin tuve la oportunidad el jueves pasado de seguir tu ejemplo pero en una ruta un poco diferente; Talpa-Cuale-Vallarta en un solo dia.
Los años anteriores no habia podido porque mis amigos son bien sacatones y malquedados, pero este año aun y cuando me quede sin troca y todo mundo se echo para atras de ultimo minuto como siempre, convenci a mi novia de que me diera un aventón a Talpa con la promesa de pasar el fin de semana en la playa, y al final uno de mis amigos tmb se animo.
La verdad es que no veia el porque todo mundo me decia que se hacian 12 horas en un recorrido de 100 kms, pero ahora si que hasta no ver no creer y creo que ya toda duda quedo disipada. Hicimos 10 horas y media mi amigo y yo, y él que muy machito se la avento sin haber entrenado mas que 5 veces en todo marzo, juró no volver a subirse a la bici en todo el año jaja. La verdad es que lo convenci porque le dije que seguramente era pura bajada porque empezabamos a 2000 mts de altura y terminabamos a nivel de mar,asi que que tanta subida podia haber?? pequeña mentira porque son puros megacolumpios con subidas interminables pero la vdd es que la ruta estuvo muy muy padre, medio aburridona si te gustan los singletracks y la adrenalina pero muy escenica y con la gran satisfaccion de terminar en la playita.
No contaba con gps, ni computadora de bici asi que no les puedo dar datos reales de la ruta, pero si quieren la pueden checar en la pag de bicimapas.com.mx, aunque si me preguntan a mi yo creo que la distancia es mucho mas de la que marca ahi.
Luego les paso las fotos.

Saludos

Jimbo


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja. Que barbaro ya pasaron 5 años de esa aventura y todavia recuerdo como que fue el mes pasado cuando la hicimos. Todavia recuerdo la cara de nuestro guia cuando le dijimos que queriamos continuar hasta llegar a Yelapa, cuando ya era de noche, y no habia camino y todavia faltaba muchisimo para llegar. :eekster: 
Ya tiempo despues nos confesó que en muchos años de ser guia profesional de mtb, nunca habia encontrado un grupo tan aventado y tan locos como nosotros.

Oye Jimbo, pues muchas felicidades, me imagino que traes una condicion fisica de CAMPEON, pues hacer esa ruta en 10 horas continuas en un solo dia, esta cañon.

Me da gusto que este post te haya servido de inspiracion, para realizar esta ruta. Este es el verdadero proposito de mis post, mostrarle al mundo las bellezas naturales y rutas interesantes que se encuentran en el occidente de Mexico.

Desgraciadamente el progreso va acabando con la naturaleza, esa ruta a Puerto Vallarta ya la hemos hecho 11 veces y cada vez la hacemos por diferentes rutas, para conocer rutas nuevas y porque van haciendo carreteras nuevas y deforestando las rutas conocidas.

El año pasado mis amigos y amigas con las que ruedo la hicieron por un lugar completamente nuevo, puro singletrack y con vistas espectalulares, yo no pude ir, por un problema personal, pero ya me prometieron en este año 2010 llevarme a conocer, me platicaron que es la ruta mas bonita de todas las que hemos hecho, mas o menos por sept - nov. que es la mejor temporada porque las lluvias dejan todo fresco, verde y compacto y el clima no es tan caluroso.
Esta ruta nueva es un secreto maximo, pero voy a pedir autorizacion de comentarla por aqui.
Las vistas son mas o menos como esta:









Saludos


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Yo voy!!*

Ey Dr Foes si este año se la avientan por puro singletrack yo me apunto!!! 
E igual ando investigando que por aca me dicen que se puede hacer el huastecazo (San Luis-Tamasopo) por puro singletrack y los invito para quedar a mano con las rutas.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, yo no había visto este thread pero está buenísimo!!! que ruta tan increíble!.
saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

se ve buenisima la ruta y mas si van mujeres lo unico que esta de hueva es cargar bicis y perderse a las 12 am.


----------

